# ScoTTish meet - Loch Lomond Cruise Sunday 8th February



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright folks I'll get this started on here. As title says, having a wee cruise around Loch Lomond on Sunday 8th of February. Usual cruise etiquette, no messing about, nice easy going cruise, look out for each other and other road users blah blah blah...

Plan will be meeting point at the River House in Stirling (Just off the Junction 10 M90) at 10am again, heading to Balloch and Loch Lomond to meet with Mal at the Duck Bay Marina. Now we can stop off for morning rolls at Duck Bay Marina if we make it there before 11:30 Google estimates it takes 50 minutes to get there so meeting in Stirling at 10 with a sharpish start should be fine.

We then head up towards Crainlarich and around to Callender. We can either stop off at the Drovers Inn (http://www.thedroversinn.co.uk/) at the north of Loch Lomond for tea/coffee or stop at Callender (plenty places to choose from in callender), or both dependant on times and weather etc.

Google estimates 115miles at around 3 hours-ish

Dependant on numbers attending I will try to plan a few stops on the way.

If anyone wants to tag along then post up in here and I'll add you to the list, I'll try to send out a route via PM the Friday before the run [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

1. dzTT (Stirling)
2. ChallonaTTer
3. malsTT (Duck Bay)
4. Trev&Evie (Duck Bay)
5. jimmyf (Duck Bay)
6. Missile (Stirling)
7. DinkyNinja
8. Aoon_M (Duck Bay)
9. TTaRSe (Duck Bay)
10. roddy (Stirling)
11. genie_v1 (somewhere, sometime)
12. Sporty tt (Stirling)

Cheers
Dazz


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Add me to your list please :-*


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Done


----------



## DinkyNinja (Mar 11, 2013)

Add me in too please


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

that sound great mate,, tho I think you could tune the ittinery a little,,, other commitments accepted I would love that... R


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

'Tune the ittinery' in what way Roddy?

Added to the list DinkyNinja


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Could be up for this.
Would join at Duck Bay and leave at Callendar to go over the Duke's pass to Aberfoyle.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice one will add you to the list


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

dzTT said:


> 'Tune the ittinery' in what way Roddy?
> 
> sorry mate ,, it was a bit late and not thinking straight !!..if you mean up to Crianlarich and then up throo Killin and back down to Callander then that is fine,,,i don't think a stop at DBM and big Duncs place ( Drovers ) is nessassary,, maybe Green Wellie shop ( although nothing special in itself! ) instead could be worth a small detour,,, anyway , your shout,, work commitments permitting I will be there  ,, please add me.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Nae worries Roddy :wink:

The Green Wellie stop off was one of the points I've looked at for a stop off. It's pretty much half way on the route.
I'll look at it again this weekend to confirm stop offs etc. then PM the routes to everyone on the list a few days before the run.

There are a few people meeting at Duck Bay, if thats easier for people (probably people from Glasgow way) then please let me know and I'll update the list with the meeting points. I'll still be meeting at Stirling for others who prefer that.

River house Stirling meeting at 10:00

Duck Bay 10:45-11:00 (for any of the new folks coming along just look for a few TTs in the carpark [smiley=thumbsup.gif] )

Dazz


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

since i am Peterhead based these days Stirling will do for me,, hopefully with Missile in tow


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Car in for some bodywork on Monday - Wednesday so if all goes to plan I'll see you's at Duck Bay


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

Can't make it as i'll be boarding in Austria, but will try and make the next one!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

boosted said:


> Can't make it as i'll be boarding in Austria, but will try and make the next one!


No problem, hopefully you can make it to the next one


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

Thought this might be a sensible place to ask if anyone in the Glasgow area has VAGCOM and knows how to enable all the usual tweaks for a nominal fee? i.e. coming home lights, hazards on hard braking, alarm beeps, etc.


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

Would love to come but unfortunately I'm working 10-4. Next time!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Folks slight change to the route: I've heard from a friend who works in and around callander and he said there are quite a few roadworks on there at the moment so I've decided to bypass Callander.

We will head for Loch Katrine (for tea and coffee etc.) instead and then over the Duke's Pass to Aberfoyle. Its here that the Glasgow folks can head back homewards and the rest of us will head back towards Stirling.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

dzTT said:


> Folks slight change to the route: I've heard from a friend who works in and around callander and he said there are quite a few roadworks on there at the moment so I've decided to bypass Callander.
> 
> We will head for Loch Katrine (for tea and coffee etc.) instead and then over the Duke's Pass to Aberfoyle. Its here that the Glasgow folks can head back homewards and the rest of us will head back towards Stirling.


Jolly good idea.
From DBM are you intending slogging up the A82 or use A817 Haul Road A814 A83 A819 A85 to Green Welly?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Not going to stop off at the Green Welly, just hang a right when we get to Crainlarich and head for Lochearnhead and on to loch katrine.

I'll get the route sorted tonight and PM everyone with postcodes etc.


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll bring VAG-COM


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Count me in Guys
Meet you at Stirling

Could meet up with the guys coming down from the north.. 

Regards Wills

P.s could you ask me to the list thanks !


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Sporty tt said:


> Could meet up with the guys coming down from the north..  !


I am in Aberfreeze. Meet where / when?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Sporty TT, I'll add you to the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Everyone...You have a PM!


----------



## DinkyNinja (Mar 11, 2013)

Guys might not be able to make it on Sunday. Have a funeral in edinburgh tomorrow and meeting edinburgh on sat evening and Sunday evening so trying to work out timings to see if can make it back for a few hrs for the run


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

No problem bud, I've sent you on the run anyway so youi have it if you can make it


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Can't get the route link to work....sorry.
Got the jist so all good.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I've checked it on my laptop and my works laptop and it comes up fine, I'll check it on the iPad when I get home tonight...may be an apple issue, I'll find out [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi could meet at gillies lair at 8am if that is ok with you !

William


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Sporty tt said:


> Hi could meet at gillies lair at 8am if that is ok with you !
> 
> William


That sounds like a plan, see you tomorrow. :-*


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry everyone but will not now be able to attend due to the unforseen ( tho not unwelcome  ) offer of starting work in Belfast on Monday so will be hedin for the ferry on Sunday afternoon,,,,,,, hope you all have a fun and safe drive out.. Rod


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks to dzTT for organising.
Some very nice cars.......

















































































34.0mpg today  never seen that before.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Well done Darren, great day out :-*


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who manage to get along, was good meeting the usual bunch and good meeting new folks. 
Sorry about the lunch stop :lol: traffic was a bit busier than I had hoped for held us up a bit. Hopefully the next one will be a bit quieter


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Good day out. Thanks for letting me tag along.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Great run out, nice to meet up with auld and new friends 

Thanks to Dazz for organising [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Cracking day with the weather and of course the beautifull scenery and people of course !
Look forward to the next run !

William


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

The team









The scenery >


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

View attachment 3
View attachment 5
ent]ment]








Many thanks to Darron and co navigator Zoe for organising the run out...stunning scenery with a great bunch of guys and gals!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi,, glad you all had a nice day, with some luck I may get along for the next one .( judging by some rather dirty rear ends i guess the weather was not great..  )


----------

